# Latest memory technologies with lots of space and durability



## rupeshforu3 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi 15 years back itself I heard about crystal memory but there is no progress and if these products come into reality our lives will be changed a lot. 

Have a look at the following

*www.5dmemorycrystal.com/technology/
*www.5dmemorycrystal.com/#belowfold
*en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/5D_optical_data_storage

I heard about halograpic memory and which consists of 15000 gb per piece but there is no information about it.


Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 1, 2022)

For every technology that you see getting launched and gaining a market, there are dozens which never see the light of day.

Optical storage as a whole kinda died when internet and pen drives became affordable. The only reason blu-rays still exist is because the entertainment industry refuses to move forward.

The reason we've been able to transition from HDD to SSD is because there's a huge demand for a faster storage medium. But there's hardly any demand for higher capacity optical discs. Most laptops and PCs have done away with optical drives. Laptops have shrunk to a size where it's impossible to fit an optical drive in there. Nobody is going to want a bigger, heavier laptop so that they can use optical discs. 

Add to that the fact that writing to and reading from optical discs can be slow (although, HVDs did promise quite good read/write, similar to today's HDDs). Then consider how many people need 200 Terabytes of space? Very few. So if one disc holds 15TB, most people would buy like 1 disk a year, or less. Would it justify spending on a very expensive drive to be able to read from/write to that disk, when you can buy a 16TB hard drive for 30k?


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Mar 21, 2022)

I don't agree with you because if these products come into reality then there will be no demand for hdds or usb hdds or even pendrives because you can get 1500 gb memory at the cost of 1000 rupees. I think so.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 22, 2022)

Capacity is not the primary reason for popularity of USB devices, it's convenience. Most devices have a USB port, including TVs. It's very small and easy to integrate, something as small as an Intel NUC has 4-5 USB ports. Devices these days have shrunk to a size where incorporating an optical drive is simply not possible.

And as I said, most people don't really need that much storage. a 32 GB pen drive serves the purpose of most individuals. Add to that the fact that they already have universal compatibility. If you were to lend someone a pen drive, you'd mostly just assume that they have a PC which can access pen drives. That has not been the case with any optical media for last 10 years. I haven't had access to an optical drive for almost 5 years now.

Then there's convenience related to not having to use a separate software to write. Just drag and drop and it gets copied. For USB3 SSDs, the write speeds can be as high as 300 MBps in the real world. No way any optical media is going to match that.

To summarize, basically convenience trumps capacity and optical media died because it was so inconvenient compared to other methods of file transfer and storage.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Mar 22, 2022)

In the comparison chart of their spec they specified that normal hdds, pendrives etc would lost for 5 years but these products can lost for 10^20 years.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 22, 2022)

i think in the last 6-7 years at least or more, i have only used dvd drive to write some images and videos to be submitted as evidence in court. pen drives are used frequently but that is only because of convenience otherwise in the last 3 years, for sending something, we use email or sometimes google drive.
regarding longevity or storage media, how many people are looking at something like that? may be there is a sizeable chunk but in the end it all comes down to ease of use and it needs to be affordabe if it is intended for mass usage. to understand this, we can look at the number of people going for a blu-ray disk of any movie and the number of people going for a 4k streaming service.
yes, if it is some sort of status symbol then a lot many might go for it like many in our country buy 10 or more years old imported guns at 8-10 lakhs to show off.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 26, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> In the comparison chart of their spec they specified that normal hdds, pendrives etc would lost for 5 years but these products can lost for 10^20 years.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


I was trying to explain the market factors which have led to the loss in popularity of optical media. I don't know what you intend to gain by disagreeing with me as if I'm the one preventing these technologies from coming into the market. If you don't agree with me, then you can work out your own reasons why these are not popular. But disagreeing with me is not going to bring these technologies into the market.

At the end of the day, the reality today is that optical media has completely lost popularity. The reasons are many, some of which I have listed in my posts. You can agree or disagree with me, that doesn't change the fact that very few people actually want these products now.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Mar 29, 2022)

I agree with you but I thought that if these products come into existence all of our lives will be changed.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------

